# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Flex abs or suck in during front double bi and lat spread?

## NVR2BIG1

Is there one or the other judges predominately go for nowadays? Traditionally, everybody sucked the abs in during these poses, but now I see some guys flexing the abs especially on the front double bicep, so what to do?

----------


## FireGuy

I always suck mine in but only because it looks better on me. I have seen others flex abs, especially on a front double and pull it off just fine.

----------


## 6ft5

> I always suck mine in but only because it looks better on me. I have seen others flex abs, especially on a front double and pull it off just fine.


Agreed whatever make you look best. I'd like to see fireguys front posses???? Back when Arnold, Franko, Lou and a lot of other yesteryears BB really didn't have that GH gut and they could vacume their mids pretty easily(for them) not so easy for some others. Like me.lol I have weird rib cage its sunk in on one side and it looks REAL weird when I suck in. Also I think my abdominals cover that spot on my ribs, to some extent..sory for the little hijack. Come on fireguy I need sum insparation!!??

----------


## CMB

You could take a picture with both and we will tell you which one looks better on you.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I say suck it in, that's the way i do it anyway...XXL

----------


## Bossman

I think a lot of it depends on your build. Guys that tend to be thick front to back, and able to stick out their chests look better with the gut sucked in. Some guys are thin front to back and hitting their abs is an alternative since they have no chest expansion.

----------


## ...aydn...

i suck it up. i see little asians flexing them all the time. i think if you have a solid base go for vacum type, and smaller frame would best suit abs flexed. No point sucking it up and trying to spread urself out high and wide if ur gonna look like a spider. IMO

----------


## GetSwole83

I like the vacuums myself...good ol Transverse Abdominus. However I agree with the previous posts about bloated bellies. Think many people are just unable to do that.

----------


## npc2010

I say suck in. Thats what looks best on me. It all depends on how your body looks. Some guys look great flexing their abs in those poses. And my opinion, if you can get by looking good in those poses, I would flex. Most guys dont however look good flexed, which is why you see more sucked in than flexed. Just remember there is no right or wrong. Just pick what makes you look the best on stage for your physique.

----------

